# Pour les filles : vous regardez quoi en premier chez les garçons ?



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

son corps admirablement sculpté, son porte monnaie, ses pieds (très important), ses mains, ses yeux, enfin quoi?


----------



## GlobalCut (11 Juillet 2003)

je peux pas repondre


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2003)

L'important n'est pas ce qu'elles regardent en premier mais ce qu'ellles regardent en dernier. L'approche c'est  nul: lever une nana il n'y a rien de plus facile: la classe c'est de la garder. Circulez, il n'y a rien a voir. Discussion de petits cons.*

Dans l'esprit "faisons nous des amis" la réponse est claire: je me fous totalement de vos réactions et l'Amok s'est déjà assez fait d'enemis pour compter les nouveaux. Dormez bien tous.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *Circulez, il n'y a rien a voir. Discussion de petits cons.*



Oh, que j'aime ce garçon ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nos nuits sont-elles vraiment plus belles que leurs jours, mon loup ?

_C'est moi ou Jeanne chante encore ?.._


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2003)

son corto maltese ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




salut elene !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et encore merci !


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

Même si c'est pas discret, ses fesses !  :


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * son corto maltese ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alors voilà le fin mot de l'histoire, Alem, si on aime Corto, alors tout va bien.
Lui aussi était un vénérable sage, et j'adore Corto maltesse


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * son corps admirablement sculpté, son porte monnaie, ses pieds (très important), ses mains, ses yeux, enfin quoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparemment, elles ne regardent pas les posts


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> *  la classe c'est de la garder. *



_ouais, d'ailleurs, j'suis encore un peu just !!_





* précision :    * ceci est un _private-joke_ !


----------



## iMax (11 Juillet 2003)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> * je peux pas repondre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...tu ne peux que flooder


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Même si c'est pas discret, ses fesses !  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens... ça m'étonne pas...

Sacrée Prérima...


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> * Même si c'est pas discret, ses fesses !  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je le savais... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et si on envoyait chacun une photo ???


----------



## prerima (11 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> Je le savais...
> 
> 
> ...



Ah c'est une bonne idée !


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah c'est une bonne idée !
> 
> ...



M'étonne pas...
Y en a justement une qui vient d'être faite...
En tablier de cuisinier. Juste après manger bien sûr.
Elle est toujours dans le numérique, elle part demain.
A vos risques et périls...


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

prerima a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah c'est une bonne idée !
> 
> ...


Sous toutes réserves, bien sûr ...


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> Sous toutes réserves, bien sûr ...
> 
> 
> ...



Tu vas pas décevoir Prerima quand même...


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * son corps admirablement sculpté, son porte monnaie, ses pieds (très important), ses mains, ses yeux, enfin quoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pour les mains et les yeux, çà va. Enfin je crois...
Pour le reste, j'ai peut-être l'adresse d'un prince charmant.
Mais faut voir s'il embrasse les filles qui dorment ..


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

Ca m'étonne qu'Anntraxh n'aie encore rin dit ...


----------



## ArtBlueFun (11 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Tu vas pas décevoir Prerima quand même...
> 
> ...


Damned, je suis fait. Va falloir assumer !!!
La suite demain...
Si bobonne est d'accord, évidemment !!!


----------



## bonpat (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * son corps admirablement sculpté, son porte monnaie, ses pieds (très important), ses mains, ses yeux, enfin quoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


si j'étais une fille, je répondrais :
sa copine !


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * son corps admirablement sculpté, son porte monnaie, ses pieds (très important), ses mains, ses yeux, enfin quoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est difficile de répondre comme ça, c'est qui ce type d'abord, c'est pour quelle utilisation ?

En fait tout dépend de l'usage quand veut en faire, enfin, à mon avis


----------



## Dark Templar (11 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> * C'est difficile de répondre comme ça, c'est qui ce type d'abord, c'est pour quelle utilisation ?
> 
> En fait tout dépend de l'usage quand veut en faire, enfin, à mon avis
> 
> ...


Tu confonds encore les gens avec des balais ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2003)

barbarella a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> C'est difficile de répondre comme ça, c'est qui ce type d'abord, c'est pour quelle utilisation ?
> 
> ...



Et voici le nouveau numéro de"Femme pratique" par barbarella.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Avec un grand dossier exclusif : "comment faire son marché "


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu confonds encore les gens avec des balais ?
> 
> 
> ...



Des balais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ah non ! quand même ! disons des casseroles, le choix de la casserole est très important en fonction de ce que tu veux faire


----------



## anntraxh (11 Juillet 2003)

ArtBlueFun a dit:
			
		

> *
> Damned, je suis fait. Va falloir assumer !!!
> La suite demain...
> Si bobonne est d'accord, évidemment !!!
> ...



 ARGGGGHHHH! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , tu vas voir ce qu'elle va faire "bobonne" ... héhéhé, gniark !

















			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> *
> Tu confonds encore les gens avec des balais ?
> 
> 
> ...



et les balais, c'est MON domaine, d'abord !

et je suis d'accord avec prerima ...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> si j'étais une fille, je répondrais :
> sa copine !
> 
> ...



héhé bonpat...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Moi, si j'étais une fille, je regarderais d'abord s'il est d'age mur (environ 55 ans), s'il a une voiture marrante (une RAV4 par exemple), s'il aime bien les souris (c'est toujours marrant les souris !), s'il aime forumer sur le Web, s'il aime les calembours foireux et nases (signe d'une jeunesse morale encore bien présente...), et surtout s'il dispose d'une carte de crédit de société illimitée ...
ps : tiens, ça fait penser que je dois bientot renouveller la mienne !!!


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *s'il aime forumer sur le Web *



erreur : je connais de très charmantes filles* qui trouvent ça trop puéril !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*je garde les numéros de phone à ta disposition au cas où...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> *
> erreur : je connais de très charmantes filles* qui trouvent ça trop puéril !!
> 
> 
> ...


...ben il faut bien qu'il ait un petit défaut quand meme !!!!


----------



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

Les mains,
puis  les mains
Pasque de belles mains, cé bo
et aussi pour avoir observé un certain raprochement proportionnel entre la longueur des mains, des doigts et 
mais kesque je dit, kesque je fais là


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *et aussi pour avoir observé un certain raprochement proportionnel entre la longueur des mains, des doigts et
> mais kesque je dit, kesque je fais là
> *


...légende tout ça !!! perso, j'ai de très grandes mains avec de très long doigts ... et bien, je peux te dire que c'est pas proportionnel !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dommage !


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> * Les mains,
> puis  les mains
> Pasque de belles mains, cé bo
> et aussi pour avoir observé un certain raprochement proportionnel entre la longueur des mains, des doigts et  *



Tu peux continuer Kak, tout le monde le sait.

...la taille des pieds, d'ailleurs pour acheter des chaussettes, on entoure la main avec la chaussette pour être sûr de la taille du pied, c'est pas comme ça que tu fais ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/b] 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...légende tout ça !!! perso, j'ai de très grandes mains avec de très long doigts ... et bien, je peux te dire que c'est pas proportionnel !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



T'énerve pas,
Comme dit un copain à moi:
c'est la manière dont on s'en sert qui compte


----------



## WebOliver (11 Juillet 2003)

Kak a dit:
			
		

> *(...) c'est la manière dont on s'en sert qui compte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justement... TheBig est fâché parce qu'il s'en sert plus. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bon... c'était facile, je vous l'accorde...


----------



## barbarella (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...légende tout ça !!! perso, j'ai de très grandes mains avec de très long doigts ... et bien, je peux te dire que c'est pas proportionnel !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai, comme le dirait macelene, les pieds c'est important, et les grands pieds ça aide pour l'équilibre


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> ...légende tout ça !!! perso, j'ai de très grandes mains avec de très long doigts ... et bien, je peux te dire que c'est pas proportionnel !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, j'ai les doigts longs, pour le reste, j'ai pas de statistiques fiables sous la main  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Vu mon côté scientifique, je n'ose donc pas m'avancer, dans un sens ou dans l'autre sur le sujet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'as les données de l'INSEE (ou de l'iNSEE belge), TheBig ? que je me positionne et que je sache si nous partageons les mêmes "valeurs" ou si je suis conforme aux stats de la dame.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS. Un doute m'étreint, n'aurait-elle pas voulu dire plutôt : "avoir le bras long" ? parce que là, je suis pas dans la course


----------



## Kak (11 Juillet 2003)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> *
> PS. Un doute m'étreint, n'aurait-elle pas voulu dire plutôt : "avoir le bras long" ? parce que là, je suis pas dans la course
> 
> 
> ...



Que nenni!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Qu'importe le bras long tant qu'on a l'ivresse!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> Justement... TheBig est fâché parce qu'il s'en sert plus.
> 
> 
> ...








 Quoi !!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tous les soirs, je m'en sers et couché sur le dos en plus !!! On s'amuse à parier de quel coté il va tomber : si c'est vers la gauche, je gagne (on a les opinions politiques qu'on veut ! non ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et si c'est vers la droite, je suis bon pour payer le resto le lendemain ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mais parfois il est ronchon et s'écroule vers l'avant ... alors c'est match nul et on partage les frais !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...bon, bien entendu, pour les djeunes c'est moins marrant parce que s'il ne tombe pas le jeu est fichu !!!


----------



## aricosec (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
chez moi ont ne peut plus parier,


----------



## macelene (11 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> * Moi, si j'étais une fille, je regarderais d'abord s'il est d'age mur (environ 55 ans), s'il a une voiture marrante (une RAV4 par exemple), s'il aime bien les souris (c'est toujours marrant les souris !), s'il aime forumer sur le Web, s'il aime les calembours foireux et nases (signe d'une jeunesse morale encore bien présente...), et surtout s'il dispose d'une carte de crédit de société illimitée ...
> ps : tiens, ça fait penser que je dois bientot renouveller la mienne !!!
> 
> 
> ...



bon tu m'enmènes quand faire un petit voyage ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> bon tu m'enmènes quand faire un petit voyage ?
> 
> 
> ...


Euh ! on vient de me retirer ma carte de crédit société illimitée et je dois rendre la voiture ce soir ...
en plus, mes souris m'ont quitté en me laissant une ardoise pas possible chez le fromager ...
Mais t'en fais, les 55 ans, je les ai toujours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Alors, on part quand ??????


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> bon tu m'enmènes quand faire un petit voyage ?
> 
> ...



hum... achète lui une casquette, un long manteau de marine, un rasoir et un spplément d'âme et...


----------



## Le Gognol (12 Juillet 2003)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> * lever une nana il n'y a rien de plus facile *



Ah bon ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




'+


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Juillet 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> *
> si j'étais une fille, je répondrais :
> sa copine !
> 
> ...



proche de la réponse de Catherine Lara à la question : "kesketuregardenpremiéchézunhom ? safamme !"


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

1 lecon pour lever une fille facilement

mise en situation nous sommes dans un bar
il ya plein de fumer

la vous voyez une jolie brunette

vous lui offrez à boire ?

ou a voir ?

che l'ai bagnata ?

approche italienne

sce vuoi tochare ti adesso va bene

si elle est pas italienne ca va

vous avez le bon point du latin

le contraire vous avez la tete encastré dans le bar


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juillet 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> proche de la réponse de Catherine Lara à la question : "kesketuregardenpremiéchézunhom ? safamme !"
> 
> ...



Ça marche aussi avec Amélie Mauresmo...


----------



## MackZeKnife (12 Juillet 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ça marche aussi avec Amélie Mauresmo...
> 
> ...



il me semble qu'Amélie a nettement + de poils au menton que Catherine  (ceci dit ce n'est pas ce que je regarde en 1er 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

moi aussi mais j'aime pas trop manger

un plat de moules chez leon et qu'il y trop d'algues
avec la sauce


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2003)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Ah bon ?
> 
> ...



il a la classe lui ! Toi, t'es encore un peu just !


----------



## kamkil (12 Juillet 2003)

Je chausse du 45, ca repond a la question? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et si j'etais une fille je repondrai ses mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (J'adore mes mains 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

je dirais ma bip j'aime beaucoup ma bip


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

l' auto censure il y a que ca de vrai


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2003)

d'ailleurs, on m'a demandé de raser ma bip, on m'a dit qu c'était nul une bip aussi poilue...


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2003)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * d'ailleurs, on m'a demandé de raser ma bip, on m'a dit qu c'était nul une bip aussi poilue...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



d'ailleurs, c'est plutot une bipette qu'une bip !


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

oui c'"est plus pratique pour une discussion 

que t'avais eu en 1969








la discussion s'entrouvait moins collante


----------



## alèm (12 Juillet 2003)

mais c'était une belle bipette, bien touffu, joliment garni... maintenant, c'est tout glabre...


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

glabre glamour ca commence par le meme gla


----------



## plumber (12 Juillet 2003)

mais maintenant tu ne peux plus te cacher
derriere le rideau


















je suis et sonne le glas de mon dépard

j'ai la fievre du vendredi soir

poumpoumpoum chakque


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> *
> Euh ! on vient de me retirer ma carte de crédit société illimitée et je dois rendre la voiture ce soir ...
> en plus, mes souris m'ont quitté en me laissant une ardoise pas possible chez le fromager ...
> Mais t'en fais, les 55 ans, je les ai toujours !!!
> ...



allez, la carte de crédit je m'en balance, j'en ai une grosse, la voiture j'en ai une très grosse aussi, plus que la tienne  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
pour l'ardoise chez ton fromager fait lui une traite à 90 jours pas de problèmes on ne part pas pour si longtemps,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et tes 55 printemps, j'en connais qui ne les font pas.
Alors à toi de voir si tu te sens le courage de m'accompagner, pour une traversée du désert, une escalade dans les aiguilles de Bavella, une longue nuit au KU à Ibiza, un petit déjeuner sur une plage de sable blanc suivi d'un bon bain ?? alors toujours prêt The Big?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> allez, la carte de crédit je m'en balance, j'en ai une grosse, la voiture j'en ai une très grosse aussi, plus que la tienne
> 
> ...



Pfffffffffffff!!!!!! les effets de la chaleur


----------



## krystof (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * une escalade dans les aiguilles de Bavella   *



Rien que pour ça, il n'y a pas à hésiter une seconde.


----------



## macelene (17 Juillet 2003)

Vieux Raleur a dit:
			
		

> *
> 
> Pfffffffffffff!!!!!! les effets de la chaleur
> 
> ...




de quelle chaleur parles-tu donc ? ça fait un bout de temps qu'il fait chaud


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *
> de quelle chaleur parles-tu donc ? ça fait un bout de temps qu'il fait chaud
> 
> 
> ...



je prévoyais la réponse de Thebig


----------



## Finn_Atlas (17 Juillet 2003)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> ....une longue nuit au *KU* à Ibiza...



Il ne peut pas refuser une nuit au KU !


----------



## rezba (10 Mai 2005)

Non. Il ne peut pas ! En plus, maintenant, il a vraiment plus de cartes de crédit de société, et même, en ce moment, il a plein de temps libre et plus à se justifier de ses absences du domicile conjugal. Donc il est super open, normalement.
Reste juste à vérifier si la proposition d'élène tient toujours.
Macélène ?    :love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mai 2005)

pour certaines correspondantes de l'etranger ... tot ou tard elles ont besoin d'argent ...  experience vecue :rateau:  :bebe:  :hosto:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> une escalade dans les aiguilles de Bavella,



Si tu vas la bas, vaut mieux t'entrainer à la planter avant...

Mais j'me comprends...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Mai 2005)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> j'en ai une très grosse aussi, plus que la tienne
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    ... euh ! c'est pas difficile !!!!!!:rateau:  :rose:


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Mai 2005)

Et puis si c'est le cas, on voit pas pourquoi elle insiste...

Hein Zebig ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

bonne question      

a 5 ans je regardais ses jouets
a 15 ans son physique 
a 25 ans ses chaussure
a 35 ans ses yeux !!!!!!


a chaque age on regarde differemment      :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne question
> 
> a 5 ans je regardais ses jouets
> a 15 ans son physique
> ...



J'ai hâte de savoir pour les 45 ans. Patience...


----------



## jahrom (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bonne question
> 
> a 5 ans je regardais ses jouets
> a 15 ans son physique
> ...



  n'est ce pas ...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

*Je sais que pour une femme c'est difficile de rendre un homme heureux...
Mais si ce travail vous paraît trop dur toute seule, 
mettez-vous à plusieurs !*

Jean Yanne


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> J'ai hâte de savoir pour les 45 ans. Patience...




j'ai arreté de regarder les hommes a 35 ans !!!!!!   


a 45 ans donc je regardera l'homme que fifille aura choisit*       




* il faut bien la conseiller , non ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> n'est ce pas ...




non, c'est ne pas n'est pas !!!  


l'argent c'est plus facile a le gagner soi meme
plutot que se vendre ou jouer au loto  :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non, c'est ne pas n'est pas !!!
> 
> 
> l'argent c'est plus facile a le gagner soi meme
> plutot que se vendre ou jouer au loto  :rateau:



Avanti, popolo ; a la riscosa!    :love:


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Mai 2005)

S'il n'a pas de mec   .... temps modernes obligent   :love:


----------



## Amok (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai arreté de regarder les hommes a 35 ans !!!!!!



C'est mieux que l'inverse !


----------



## jo_6466 (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai arreté de regarder les hommes a 35 ans !!!!!!


Rien que regarder?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Mai 2005)

Bonne idée de remonter ce sujet vu que meetic.fr fait de la pub sur macge


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Pitch/fork/work a dit:
			
		

> meetic.fr fait de la pub sur macge



Jeune homme, 32 ans, 1 M 80, blond, yeux bleus, bien sous tous rapports, gendre idéal, bonne situation cherche macgéenne même profil pour flood et plus si affinités.

Pas sérieux s'abstenir.


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

Je m'insurge    : pourquoi " *Pour les filles* : vous regardez quoi en premier chez les garçons?"  
A part ça, sérieusement, c'est un jeu agréable que j'aime pratiquer en solo ou en duo (particulièrement avec Prince charmant, depuis 12 ans).
C'est clair et net:  ce que je regarde en premier, c'est la manière dont il regarde les mecs. Puis son -éventuel- regard sur moi. Pour le reste, c'est un savant mélange de _[AutoEdit: © par MP, merci  ]_, je crois qu'on est d'accord la-dessus mesdames, mesdemoiselles et messieurs 

Bon, à part ça, j'ai dit que je serai sage jeudi   

 

_Robertav_: tu sais, mater les mecs, c'est comme le vélo, on peut reprendre à tout âge ! et ça fait du bien à la santé...

Vous connaissez _Polyester_ et sa reprise de _J'aime regarder les... mecs_ ? Parfait... parfait... l'essayer c'est l'adopter...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> _Robertav_: tu sais, mater les mecs, c'est comme le vélo, on peut reprendre à tout âge ! et ça fait du bien à la santé...
> 
> .







on ne me regarde plus donc je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne dois pas faire pareil


----------



## teo (16 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> on ne me regarde plus donc je ne vois pas pourquoi je ne dois pas faire pareil



Moi je peux pas m'empêcher. Et plus le temps passe, plus je m'aperçois que mes goûts s'élargissent, un vrai plaisir


----------



## Malow (16 Mai 2005)

Leur humour et leur ouverture d'esprit.
Et ce qu'ils peuvent m'apprendre.

Sinon, leur main gauche... :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je peux pas m'empêcher. Et plus le temps passe, plus je m'aperçois que mes goûts s'élargissent, un vrai plaisir



Gourmand


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> ce qu'ils peuvent m'apprendre.
> :love:



tu es blonde ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

Moi je crois que je regarde ses mains d'abord ... mais s'il est devant moi dans la rue forcément ...  :rose:  :rateau:


----------



## Malow (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> tu es blonde ?



Tout dépend de la personne avec qui je communique;
L'intelligence, c'est la capacité d'adaptation...non?


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crois que je regarde ses mains d'abord ... mais s'il est devant moi dans la rue forcément ...  :rose:  :râteau:



tout pareil. même si pour être honnête, les mains, j'en ai pas grand chose à faire. mais un joli petit :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

les gens qui disent "les yeux" c'est con parce que , à moins de s'approcher tout près tout près de la personne , les yeux ...   alors on se rabbat sur ce qu'on peut


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mai 2005)

les yeux !!! 

lumai t'es par là ?


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

j'ai dit une bétise ?  :rose: (si c'était la première  :rateau: )


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

Je croyais que les filles regardaient en premier le compte en banque.


----------



## maiwen (16 Mai 2005)

ya marqué "carte visa premier" sur ton front ?   

je trouve ça un peu limite mossieur ta reflexion


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (16 Mai 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que les filles regardaient en premier le compte en banque.



*tout est dit, ce thread peut fermer*


----------



## duracel (16 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ya marqué "carte visa premier" sur ton front ?
> 
> je trouve ça un peu limite mossieur ta reflexion




Ouah, l'autre, comment elle est rabajoie....


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ya marqué "carte visa premier" sur ton front ?
> 
> je trouve ça un peu limite mossieur ta reflexion



visa premier,  t'es un peu petite joueuse sur le coup non? Une gold, une platinum, là ça commence à valoir le coup


----------



## Talchan (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme, 32 ans, 1 M 80, blond, yeux bleus, bien sous tous rapports, gendre idéal, bonne situation cherche macgéenne même profil pour flood et plus si affinités.
> 
> Pas sérieux s'abstenir.


 zut j'ai pas le profil


----------



## Freelancer (16 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Jeune homme, 32 ans, 1 M 80, blond, yeux bleus, bien sous tous rapports, gendre idéal, bonne situation cherche macgéenne même profil pour flood et plus si affinités.
> 
> Pas sérieux s'abstenir.



zut, t'as pas le profil


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Mai 2005)

Je suis un mec et je réponds à la question du départ. Je ne sais même pas pourquoi j'ai posté : la fatigue sans doute  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Mai 2005)

PoorMonsteR a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un mec et je réponds à la question du départ. Je ne sais même pas pourquoi j'ai posté : la fatigue sans doute  :rose:



On change parfois de bord à l'insu de son plein gré!         :love:  :love:


----------



## toys (17 Mai 2005)

je ne sait se quelle regarde mais franchement même si l'erreur est humaine faite attention sans vous en rendre compte vous metter des gens plus bas qu'il ne peuve l'être alors mes dame arrêtter vos petit jeux et soyer franche dès le début 


merci.


----------



## sofiping (17 Mai 2005)

Pour moi , le gars il doit avoir les yeux gourmands   et la parole qui fait rire  ....... genre le fils de sonny et superketmo   :love:  :love:


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Les yeux avant tout. :love: Et puis le sourire. :rose:





Pour le compte en banque, je m'en fiche, j'ai le mien.


----------



## cassandre57 (17 Mai 2005)

L'allure générale, l'attitude. J'aime les mecs qui ont une vraie gueule ! :love:
(n'ont aucune chance avec moi : les minets)

Une certaine originalité aussi, j'aime pas avoir le même mec que les autres !
(on sait jamais, si je confonds...) :rose:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Pour le compte en banque, je m'en fiche, j'ai le mien.



*Ton nez s'allonge Pinocchio*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

cassandre57 a dit:
			
		

> L'allure générale, l'attitude. J'aime les mecs qui ont une vraie gueule ! :love:
> (n'ont aucune chance avec moi : les minets)
> 
> Une certaine originalité aussi, j'aime pas avoir le même mec que les autres !
> (on sait jamais, si je confonds...) :rose:




.......et voila comment tu seras cocue toute ta vie   


trop d'originalité ne passe pas inaperçu et attire beaucoup du monde    






ps : un de ce 4 je te presente mon ex-mari !!!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Pour moi , le gars il doit avoir les yeux gourmands   et la parole qui fait rire  ....... genre le fils de sonny et superketmo   :love:  :love:


tu sais je peux avoir l'air jeune


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> trop d'originalité ne passe pas inaperçu et attire beaucoup du monde



*Manquerait plus que l'originalité empêche la sincérité et la fidélité*


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Ton nez s'allonge Pinocchio*


Héhé ça se voit que tu ne me connais pas.  

 aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Manquerait plus que l'originalité empêche la sincérité et la fidélité*




non cela n'empeche  pas  , mais comment resister 
quand tu as constamment un tas de jolie fifilles autour de toi 
qui te font les yeux doux ect ect  ?   


difficile de resister ......


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non cela n'empeche  pas  , mais comment resister
> quand tu as constamment un tas de jolie fifilles autour de toi
> qui te font les yeux doux ect ect  ?
> difficile de resister ......



*Tu as trop regardé le Bachelor toi !*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Tu as trop regardé le Bachelor toi !*





moi pas, mon ex surement !!!!!!     

la preuve , notre vie commune n' a tenu que 4 ans !!!


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> ya marqué "carte visa premier" sur ton front ?
> 
> je trouve ça un peu limite mossieur ta reflexion




et si il y a une mastercard ?


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> Moi je crois que je regarde ses mains d'abord ... mais s'il est devant moi dans la rue forcément ...  :rose:  :rateau:




et si il a les mains dans les poches  ?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (17 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et si il a les mains dans *T*es poches  ?


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non cela n'empeche  pas  , mais comment resister
> quand tu as constamment un tas de jolie fifilles autour de toi
> qui te font les yeux doux ect ect  ?
> 
> ...


Tu me rappelles l'adage d'un de mes boss : "fidèle dans la diversité", ça motive nan ?

 :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (17 Mai 2005)

Narf, c'est énorme, ça m'a foutu le bois dans l'tergal comme dit patochman...


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

Et voilà, toujours le même cliché du $$$... c'est pas ça quelle regarde, enfin pas que ça   :love:


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

La fameuse carte dorée n'est plus vraiment un symbole extérieur de richesse. Je suis au chômage et ma banque vient de me faire parvenir une offre pour en profiter 

La plus classe que j'ai pu voir, c'est une Amex noire, je sais plus comment elle s'appelle, quelqu'un que je connaissais en Suisse avait pu l'avoir, c'était sur parrainage uniquement.   

Sinon, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je sens que je vais m'amuser jeudi soir  Je serai sage   .

Mackie: on garde pas ses mains dans ses poches... ou alors ça peut être considéré comme une provocation ou _pire encore_... enfin, suivant les milieux...   



> Posté par -lepurfilsdelasagesse-
> Jeune homme, 32 ans, 1 M 80, blond, yeux bleus, bien sous tous rapports, gendre idéal, bonne situation cherche macgéenne même profil pour flood et plus si affinités.
> 
> *Pas sérieux s'abstenir.*


Attention aux accords des genres, on pourrait se laisser aller à rêver


----------



## sofiping (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sais je peux avoir l'air jeune



Nan nan , l'age n'a pas d'importance (du moment qu'il peut courir dans l'appartement    )..... par contre , la barbe et la moustache c'est rédhibitoire


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan , l'age n'a pas d'importance (du moment qu'il peut courir dans l'appartement    )..... par contre , la barbe et la moustache c'est rédhibitoire


t'inquiètes j'ai completement tondu ma tête


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> Nan nan , l'age n'a pas d'importance (du moment qu'il peut courir dans l'appartement    )..... par contre , la barbe et la moustache c'est rédhibitoire


 Ca je suis d'accord avec toi   

Je ne le dirai jamais assez : c'est beau un homme bien rase :love: ca a son charme, ca fait propre et soigne :love: Tres important la presentation generale et l'ordre sur soi


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tres important la presentation generale et l'ordre sur soi



Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme conneries ! 


Ceci étant, nous sommes au moins d'accord sur un point : une femme bien rasée, c'est classe aussi !


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> moi pas, mon ex surement !!!!!!
> 
> la preuve , notre vie commune n' a tenu que 4 ans !!!




Un saint homme !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Un saint homme !





pour une fois mon cher p'tit loup tu pourrais me plaindre non ?   

j'ai eté cocufié pendant 4 belles années
j'ai vraiment eté la reine des cocues et le pire est que je le savais :rose: 

connerie d'amour quand tu me tiens  :mouais:


----------



## Aladdin Sane (17 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ceci étant, nous sommes au moins d'accord sur un point : une femme bien rasée, c'est classe aussi !



Ah mais parfois ça pique un peu. Alors qu'une belle épilation au laser, c'est classe et ensuite c'est tout doux... on en mangerait... :love:


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

sofiping a dit:
			
		

> a barbe et la moustache c'est rédhibitoire



ah non, ça a ses petits avantages... enfin, je me comprend


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce qu'il ne faut pas lire comme conneries !
> 
> 
> Ceci étant, nous sommes au moins d'accord sur un point : une femme bien rasée, c'est classe aussi !


 Ben quoi, personnellement je ne trouve pas... 

Je suis quelqu'un qui ne se neglige pas et il est normal aussi que je recherche chez l'autre qu'il soigne son apparence et sa presentation generale...


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

tu te rases alors ?


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

J'aime pas me raser   !!!
Heureusement c'est la mode     
Bon un ptit coup de lame tout les 3-4 jours sinon
c'est la barbe...


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu te rases alors ?


 :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :mouais:


Je prends ca de qui ca vient :love:


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: :affraid: :affraid: :mouais:
> 
> 
> Je prends ca de qui ca vient :love:




aie :rateau:


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> J'aime pas me raser   !!!
> Heureusement c'est la mode
> Bon un ptit coup de lame tout les 3-4 jours sinon
> c'est la barbe...



Moi pareil... ça me rase de me raser !


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi, personnellement je ne trouve pas...
> 
> Je suis quelqu'un qui ne se neglige pas et il est normal aussi que je recherche chez l'autre qu'il soigne son apparence et sa presentation generale...



Ca signifie quoi, "ne pas se négliger" ? Se laver régulièrement avec une langue propre, ne pas avoir la fourrure crade, avoir les crocs blancs et les griffes coupées ? Se saper avec un collier (ou un harnais) lavé ? Ben heureusement, non ? Cela me semblait un peu inutile de le préciser...

Cela se serait justifié si tu avais dit : "j'aime les bestioles qui puent, genre le squonce" !

Tu es plutôt caniche, quoi !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tu es plutôt caniche, quoi !



On peut le dire mais je ne l'aurais pas dit comme ca du tout 

Je ne suis pas la seule...  cela dit 


Les femmes en majorite et en regle generale (sans faire de generalite, lol) sont des petits etres coquets et capricieux... Il est donc normal qu'elles recherchent quelque chose qui se rapproche de leurs attentes 

Certes, l'apparence n'est pas la seule chose qui compte, meme si ca a une certaine importance.

Je n'ai pas choisi mon copain en fonction de sa tete mais plus en fonction de sa personnalite, et je suis contente de mon choix. Je ne le regrette en rien. 

Le plus est qu'il est toujours bien rase et bien habille... :love: (bonus :love: )


----------



## Bassman (17 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que c'est mieux quand le partenaire est propre sur lui, moi par exemple j'aime pas avoir les ongles de la main gauche trop long


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Les femmes en majorite et en regle generale (sans faire de generalite, lol) sont des petits etres coquets et capricieux... Il est donc normal qu'elles recherchent quelque chose qui se rapproche de leurs attentes



Supermoquette, individu coquet et capricieux va te contacter : Il sait et est ce que tu cherches, contrairement à Sonny qui n'est que coquet !


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

*air peur* :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> , contrairement à Sonny qui n'est que coquet !




explique :love:


----------



## Amok (17 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> explique :love:



Eh bien, il a un caractère d'ange et est serviable, gentil et prévenant*.

Et lui, contrairement à certains (suivez mon regard) sait se tenir en société et avec les dames*. Pas comme de jeunes paltoquets de ma connaissance qui se sentent obliger de fuser leur apéro sur les trottoirs de France et d'Europe...


* Sous réserves.


----------



## Bassman (17 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Eh bien, il a un caractère d'ange et est serviable, gentil et prévenant*.
> 
> Et lui, contrairement à certains (suivez mon regard) sait se tenir en société et avec les dames*. Pas comme de jeunes paltoquets de ma connaissance qui se sentent obliger de fuser leur apéro sur les trottoirs de France et d'Europe...
> 
> ...


Tu parlerais pas de ceux qui vomissent l'integral de la carte des vins a 18h quand meme ??? :affraid:


Attention, toute ressemblance avec des personnes qui existent est totalement fortui... a moins que...


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Tu parlerais pas de ceux qui vomissent l'integral de la carte des vins a 18h quand meme ???



Bien bravo... ahrffff ses vaudois


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bien bravo... ahrffff ses vaudois


 Je pense qu'on parlait d'un Parisien  :rateau:




:love:


----------



## madlen (17 Mai 2005)

Oups... j'ai du mal suivre :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Moi pareil... ça me rase de me raser !



Pas mieux


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> *air peur* :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


 et tu regardes quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

je sais pas si ça a été déja dit mais ... son ordinateur ... vous regardez pas son ordinateur ???


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu regardes quoi ?



Son lobe...


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Mai 2005)

S'il a des mouchettes sur les dents ... signe distinctif d'un garçon jovial et roulant en décapotable  :love:


----------



## sofiping (17 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> je sais pas si ça a été déja dit mais ... son ordinateur ... vous regardez pas son ordinateur ???



T'en connais beaucoup qui se baladent avec l'ordi apparant , genre attaché a la ceinture  :mouais:
Pour voir son ordi , ça veut dire que tu es déjà rentée dans l'appart .... cqfd


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

pas si c'est un portable


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> pas si c'est un portable


 les garçons portable, c'est vrai, c'est beaucoup plus pratique...


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

:rose: jamais essayé


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> :rose: jamais essayé


   :affraid: les garçons ?  :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> les garçons portable, c'est vrai, c'est beaucoup plus pratique...



Avec une chtite poignée compme sur les premiers iBooks...


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

les garçons portables ...


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

je pense qu'elle parlait de garçon de petite taille


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

même pas ... tu te sentais visé ?


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Avec une chtite poignée compme sur les premiers iBooks...


 ah, l'amour et ses poignées :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

un mec portable.........il a l'air de quoi ?


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

il est pliable ...souple ... tout propre avec une petite pomme sur le dessus ... et il fait un joli bruit quand il se réveille le matin


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

le seul probleme, c'est l'odeur


----------



## maiwen (17 Mai 2005)

et puis au bout d'un moment ça chauffe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

okki 

je veux un mec portable : je ne le sort du tiroir que quand l'envie me prends !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okki
> 
> je veux un mec portable : je ne le sort du tiroir que quand l'envie me prends !!!




Ca s'appelle un Gode...


----------



## Freelancer (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> okki
> 
> je veux un mec portable : je ne le sort du tiroir que quand l'envie me prends !!!



j'ai un copine qui a ça. Elle passe en fait son temps à acheter des piles au supermarché. j'ai tjs pas compris pourquoi :love:    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

bof bof, un machin plastock vibreur  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 

et puis c'est pas un homme cela, juste une petite partie et
pas forcement la plus interessante !!


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

non mais la seule partie qui pense


----------



## teo (17 Mai 2005)

Pour revenir à la question initiale, en attendant le bus tout à l'heure, je me suis surpris à refaire le test:
- son regard et si ça _accroche_
- le _look and feel_ général
- Soyons honnête: les fesses 

Je tiens à faire remarquer que dans une grande majorité des cas, c'est la fille à côté qui le remarque et qui est soit amusée (le gars ne se doute de rien), soit furieuse (et elle le cache le plus possible) et te fusille du regard. Le plus sympa, c'est quand les deux se retournent en souriant, amusés. Eux ont tout compris à la vie


----------



## jo_6466 (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> bof bof, un machin plastock vibreur  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:



Cà s'appelle un "imacG5 rasoir" ...  mais 20" c'est pas un peu gros?   :love:  :love:


----------



## sofiping (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> non mais la seule partie qui pense



Super , ça y est j'ai trouvé , t'es une vraie tête de noeud :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et tu regardes quoi ?


 J'imagine


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> J'imagine


 c'est du beau


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2005)

maiwen a dit:
			
		

> et puis au bout d'un moment ça chauffe



prévois un sceau d'eau froide


----------



## sofiping (18 Mai 2005)

En fait ça dépend des jours , aujourd'hui par exemple , c'est pas des yeux gourmands qui me feraient fléchir ....... ce sont de grandes mains enen coton bien doux  :rose:


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mai 2005)

oupsss


----------



## jo_6466 (18 Mai 2005)

Moi ce que je regarde chez une fille c'est la manière dont elle regarde les garçons  :love:  :love:


----------



## Delorès de Vyce (19 Mai 2005)

La couleur des yeux. J'ai toujours aimé les yeux clairs.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> J'ai toujours aimé les yeux clairs.



*Bonjour*  
Euh, vous faites quoi ce samedi ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Bonjour*
> Euh, vous faites quoi ce samedi ?




le pur fils de la *sagesse* t'es pas aussi *sage* que tu le pretends


----------



## lumai (19 Mai 2005)

> * 	Pour les filles : vous regardez quoi en premier chez les garçons ?*



Bah ! ça dépend des garçons !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2005)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah ! ça dépend des garçons !




tu peux developper?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> le pur fils de la *sagesse* t'es pas aussi *sage* que tu le pretends



Si si, c'est uniquement pour exposer les principes fondamentaux de mon infinie bonté


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> La couleur des yeux. J'ai toujours aimé les yeux clairs.


Ca se voit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu peux developper?



Description façon MacG Park ?


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2005)

Delorès de Vyce a dit:
			
		

> La couleur des yeux. J'ai toujours aimé les yeux clairs.




yeux bleu gris, teinté de jaune


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> yeux bleu gris, teinté de jaune



Passées 18 heures, avec le reflet blanc de la faience des toilettes en plus.


----------



## Lio70 (19 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> teinté de jaune


C'est le reflet de la Leffe.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> yeux bleu gris, teinté de jaune



Ciel d'orage avec petits rayons de soleil couchant ?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Passées 18 heures, avec le reflet blanc de la faience des toilettes en plus.


Ça dépend de la lunette ça.


----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Passées 18 heures, avec le reflet blanc de la faience des toilettes en plus.


 :love: Tellement vrai


----------

